# Turkish Residence Permit



## th4s

Turkish Residence Permit 
According to the provisions of Law no.5683 of 15 July 1950, persons who come to Turkey as tourists may stay Four months without a residence permit, unless there is a restriction in their visa or a separate provision in the visa agreement between Turkey and their country of origin. Generally the period stipulated in visa agreements is three months.(90 days)

Persons who wish to stay longer in Turkey are required to apply to the security authorities for a residence permit. The maximum duration of a residence permit is five years. Persons who wish to extend this period must apply again to the security authorities within fifteen days of the expiration of their residence permits. They may also apply before their residence permits expire. If a foreigner with a residence permit has children less than eighteen years of age they may either be issued separate residence permits or he listed as accompanying minors in their mother or father's residence permit. If a foreigner who has a residence permit changes his residence he must report this fact within forty-eight hours to the police or gendarme stations nearest both his old and his new residences either in person or by registered letter. Foreigners who have residence permits must report any changes in their marital status by a signed statement to the security authorities in their district within fifteen days of the change. They must also have their new status registered in their residence permits. 

Applications for residence permits by the following persons will be refused 

1-persons coming to practice a profession prohibited to foreigners
2-persons not in a position to conform to Turkish law, customs, or political conditions; 
3-persons clearly unable to secure legally the material support necessary for the duration of their desired stay in Turkey 
4-persons who have entered Turkey illegally 
5-persons whose presence in Turkey is disruptive of the general peace and tranquility 

The Ministry of the Interior may revoke residence permits, and the Council of Ministers may make changes in the conditions and duration of residence permits both in general and in particular cases for the purpose of reciprocity with or reprisals against a certain country. 

Resident Permit Requirements 

1-5 photos 
2-original passport and photocopies of last entry stamp and personal details
3-translated copies of passport notarized 
4-2 application forms (available from the yabanci section of the local police station where you intend to live) 
5-proof of funds (For 1 year permit you need to show a bank transaction for £2.500 us with your name on the receipt or have an account with £2.5000 or more) 

Any one thinking of obtaining a turkish residency in london prior to visiting turkey. My advice is please dont!! 
Because you will have to do it all over again when you arrive in turkey


----------

